# Strip search A-OK



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A male student was among four students strip-searched earlier this week at the Toledo School for the Arts after money was stolen from a teacher's jacket.
The previously undisclosed search of the male was revealed yesterday in a letter sent to parents. He had none of the stolen money.

After an art teacher noticed a $295 money order and $120 cash missing, three female students and the male student were strip-searched. The money order and $67 were found on the first female student searched.

The letter from Martin Porter, director of the school at 333 14th Street, apologized to the innocent students, but defended the search.

He said he would order strip searches in the future if warranted, but he would call the child's parent first.

The Toledo School for the Arts is chartered by Toledo Public Schools, but it has its own administration and is not operated by the public school system.

Sheila Austin, chief of staff for the Toledo system, said a TPS student would not be strip- searched for any reason.

http://toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050129/NEWS04/501290356

Now how many think this is a lawsuit waiting to happen? Can you say molestation charges.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

how the hell would they know if it was the teachers money or not unless they had that exact amount. That is outrageous! :roll:


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Sound's like the girl is flat out busted but another person saw her so she split the cash with them and added it to her meesly little 7 dollars thus the 67$ 
lawsuit ahh maybe if there was no money or money order was found.
 :lol:

i checked the addy you posted and found out this 
"The student who was found with the money order and $67 withdrew herself from school, Mr. Porter said."

innocent fight for thier right's guilty run


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They found the money on the girl.. She was guilty.


RC


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

She would have to have a reason why she had the money. Where did it come from? If no job, harder to explain. Most kids don't have $67 on them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Good point! I guess I dont think about that cause I have 2 jobs plus my parents pay for my education... my bad


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What gets me is how the school thinks it has the right to strip search the students. The police cannot even do that unless they have a warrant or the person has been taken into custodity. What is to keep a store keeper from having you strip because they think you shoplifted. Where is the line crossed? Here is another story about some gradeschoolers being strip searched over $10.

Mainland Preparatory Academy, an award winning charter school, doesn't play around with theft on campus.

Principal Wilma Green admitted that seven girls and three boys who had been in a midday study hall were asked to take their clothes off down to their underwear while school officials searched for $10 that one of the students claimed was missing.

The students were all 11- and 12-year-olds, Green said.

“Everyone (of the students) acknowledges that that little girl had $10 and no one left that room for two hours,” said Green, who authorized the search. “Nobody objected to it. Most of the kids didn’t mind because they wanted to get their name cleared.”
The money wasn't found on any of the children. Process of elimination indicates that the teacher took the $10. There is no mention in the article of whether she stripped also in order to "get her name cleared".

Green does not understand that it is wrong to strip search little children. She also doesn't understand what is wrong with telling a child "take off all of your clothes or I'll think you stole the money". Fortunately, at least one parent understands.

When Shelli Owens found out her 12-year-old son was searched, she was fuming.

“I have never signed any consent to let my kids be strip searched. Never,” said Owens, whose three other kids also attended the publicly funded charter school. “I went along with some of their methods in the past, but they would always call me. But no way would I have ever allowed this.
Green's responses were less than satisfactory but say a lot about her.

“We’ve never called any parent on something like that,” said Green, who confirmed she had spoken with the mother Thursday afternoon when Owens came to the school to complain. “I have done it before (and) never had a complaint. I can’t say if it happened again I wouldn’t do the same thing."
...
Green said she was sorry the mother is angry, but claimed such complaints are unwarranted.

“I am sorry (Owens) is upset. I am sorry the girl’s money was stolen. I feel sorry for her, and I feel sorry for (Owens’ son),” she said. “I have done it before (and) never had a complaint.

“Normally when you get complaints, it’s parents whose children have some sort of issue.”
Let me paraphrase: "I've done it before, I'll do it again. I don't need your permission and if you object to what I do that simply means you have issues."

Owens has withdrawn her children from the school.

http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=7f11e36c3e86f0bf


----------

